# Possibly gonna get banned.



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

I bought a new PC and the tech shop installed a cracked version of Win 10 in it. They said I can just put in my legal product key and it will work. The thing is, when I try to change my product key, Microsoft says invalid key. I tried two different keys of Win 10 Pro, which is the OS they put in my PC. Settings>Update and Security>Activations shows " Windows is activated using your organization's activation service." This cracked version has updates disabled. Is there any way I can re-activate Windows using one of the keys I purchased online? I have put in some programs in the PC already so would like to keep them, and not format C: and have to install Windows+ the programs all over again. Could someone please help? I dearly hope I am not about to get banned as I am trying to remove the crack and use my legal Windows product key.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I know the wait is a pain, but call MS again and explain what you've written here. As long as you have a retail version of Windows (not OEM) and it's not still installed on another computer, you should be allowed to use it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh I didn't call MS before sir, and now anyway I have managed to take off the crack activation, and now my product key is displayed, but it is an OEM key, the other key is a retail key. I was using the OEM key on my last PC so I tried the retail key this time but windows says it is invalid. I am scared to call MS support as my accent is terrible. I can write in English but not talk. I will buy another retail key and see what happens and then if that doesn't work, I'll format and try to do it from scratch. Thank you for not banning me sir


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

There is a troubleshoot option, but it says to make sure I am connected to the internet and if the problem persists, to contact system admin


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I would still call MS and see if they have a rep that speaks your language.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Well sir I formatted and reinstalled windows and ordered a new retail version of Window 10 pro. It costs nearly 100US $, about 87$ to be more exact. Does that sound legit? It is from Amazon. Honestly, I think my previous keys might have been pirated ones. They cost less than 10$. The original price in Amazon is more than 200$ I think, but they have put them up on discount. I just hope I get a real retail code now, so I never have to worry about the product key being black listed. About the language sir, I live in a tiny state with its own language and there is no Microsoft office in our state, the people from other states won't know my language. Also, yes, I am scared to talk to people.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You were scammed. In your part of the world, this is common. I usually know that when someone claims to have Windows Ultra. If the new one doesn't register either, notify Amazon, not the 3rd party seller as they will fix the situation.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Sir, do you mean Amazon scammed me too? The thing is, when I bought the other el cheapo product keys, both of them worked but now they don't. Guess they sell the same key to a lot of people and ends up being blacklisted. Btw I didn't know there was an Ultra version of Win 10. If the Amazon's key doesn't work, I surely will contact their help desk. (At least with Amazon, I can contact them through chat which is a blessing for me.)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Amazon didn't scam you, but they can get your money back or resolve the issue if the seller won't.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A little communication problem here. If you just ordered a new key, let's wait and see if it works.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you, spunk.funk, sir.
Corday, sir, the estimated arrival date is 25th Nov.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

buccaneer said:


> Thank you, spunk.funk, sir.
> Corday, sir, the estimated arrival date is 25th Nov.


Im just curious, I have bought several programs from EBAY and Amazon and within a day or so I download it from a link they provide.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh sir, the item says: 
"Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 32Bit/64Bit English INTL for 1 PC laptop/ User: 32 and 64 Bits on USB 3.0 Included - Full Retail Pack"
And there is no mention of sending me the product key by email or any link. They are going to physically ship it, I just have to hope that there is a valid product key attached. It costs 6200 bucks in my money, and without discount it would be 14,999 bucks. My previous purchases of the Win 10 product key were delivered by email, but those were pirated keys I am lead to assume now. And your Amazon, sir, is probably very much more diverse unlike mine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows 10 OS is Free to download and you can burn it using their *Media Creation Tool* on that same page for free as well using your own Flash Drive. if the seller is just selling you the Windows installer on a USB Flash drive with no product key, then you are buying a very expensive USB Flash drive.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Yikes, I dearly hope that I get a product key with it. Please don't scare me like this, I am easily scared. Now I am going to be anxious that they won't ship a product key along with the USB. I looked at the comments for the product and I think it does come with a key. https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0111YEG44/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 <<that is the Win 10 I am buying, and I am just clinging on to the hope that it will indeed have a genuine product key sir.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You may want to read the questions/comments at the bottom that Amazon page, it doesn't look good.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

At this point you have to wait till you get it. But next time I recommend you look at a product’s recent reviews before purchasing. If you were screwed contact Amazon customer service ASAP. They solved a few problems for me quickly. 
Good Luck


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

spunk.funk: I wrote out a query regarding the product key on the Amazon page's ask question part, and it showed me previous questions that people had asked and sellers replying the product is genuine. By that, I hope they mean there is a product key. Otherwise, yes, I am screwed sir. 
oldtreker: Sigh! I trust people way too easily it seems. To be honest, I've never read reviews before but I think I have learned something from you all, and I will look at reviews next time I buy anything from Amazon. Yes sir, if they just send me an USB drive with no product key I will contact Amazon's customer service. I just hope our Amazon customer service is as reliable as yonder over in the US of A.
Thank you both of you, for your replies, I realize I have been naive in not checking the reviews of recent purchases. I am writhing in mental agony that the reason they put Win 10 at half the price it asks for in Microsoft store is that it is probably a scam. I should have posted that link and asked for opinions here in the forum before jumping in and ordering it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you scroll down to the bottom of that Amazon page, there are questions and comments asked. It looks like this is one of the early Microsoft Windows 10 versions 1503, from 3 or more years ago. It also looks like there is a product key, more then half of the people who commented said that the product key was no longer valid for activation, as it was already used. If you have a Microsoft account, when you install 10 and use your Microsoft Account for a login, a Product key will be on Microsoft's servers and you won't need to type one in.You will have to see what happens when it arrives and you try to install it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the reply sir, the product will probably be arriving next week, on Wednesday or thereabouts. Is the Microsoft account you mentioned, the one I use to log in to windows sir? I have set up Win 10 previously with an email address and a password, and I log in to Windows now with that email and a PIN I created. In the settings>accounts>email and accounts, it shows that email id as Microsoft account, so that is okay right sir?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, if you signed in with an Email address previously, that is your Microsoft Account, your Product ID is on the Microsoft Servers once you log in with that account it will automatically activate Windows on the machine you logged into..


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

I have logged in with that account and it still says my key is invalid  I clicked on the 'troubleshoot' link below the activation option and it says "we can't activate your copy of Windows, make sure you are connected to the internet and try again. If you are connected to the internet and continue seeing the problem, contact your sys admin for more info". I am connected to the net and I can perform browsing, downloading, etc so I guess my product key is the problem sir.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Call Microsoft How to activate Windows 10 By Phone + All Microsoft activation Phone numbers | Windows Help Guides


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Well sir, today I got the Win 10 package and it did have a product key (Phew!) and the key worked! It also has a USB drive in it and a little booklet and it was all packed in a seemingly professional way, shrink wrapping and all. Anyhow, my Windows 10 Pro is now activated, thank goodness. Thank you sir, for posting in the thread and your advice regarding everything. Thank you to everyone who posted and replied to my questions, I am indebted to you all.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Good to hear, now press the Windows key+R and type *winver* and press enter. This will tell you what version of Windows 10 you have.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

I did that sir and it says "Version 1909 (OS Build 18363.1237)" Below that it goes on about Win 10 Pro being trademarked and such, and still below that it says the product is licensed to my email address. I hope mine is the latest version.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now run Windows Update. There will be quite a few.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh I had updated the OS even before activating sir, and I just hit the 'check for updates' button and it says 'you are up to date'


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to go now but you're way behind on Updates . Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

OH sorry sir, I don't know what I did wrong then. Okay sir, have a nice day


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I was afraid of this, OK now you have to go to this page Download Windows 10 and press *Update Now* from there, which you should have done in the first place.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh okay sir. I didn't know I was supposed to run the update from the Download Windows page. I clicked on update now and it prompted me to download a windows update assistant. I am running it now and it is updating, slowly. Am I supposed to keep the assistant after the current updation and run it periodically? Sorry for being so clueless sir.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows Update Assistant will upgrade you to the most recent version of Windows 10 or you could have gone directly to the source Download Windows 10 . Which you should have done in the beginning instead of buying a USB Flash drive with Windows 10 on it. It would have saved you a lot of time.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Well the updates are done, now when I run winver command it says version: 20H2, OS Build 19042.630. Well sir, do I now delete/uninstall Windows update assistant?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just leave it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh okay sir, I will leave it alone and not touch it again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, you are up to date to the latest version of Windows 10. You can leave the Assistant, it will do no harm and not take up any space and in another 6 months when there is another major upgrade, If Windows Update does not give you the upgrade, the Assistant will.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh okay sir, thank you for your kind help and walking me through this.


----------

